# Wanderlei Silva vs Shogun Rua



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Before you guys yell I know they train together but this fight is going to happen eventaully and most likely in the 2007 MWGP. If it comes to that they have said they will fight. Im curious if this would be a grappling contest or a stand up war. I think this would be very similar to Lil Nog vs Shogun. I got Shogun by unanimous decision. And by fighting for the title, this can only help Chutebox, not hurt it. They would have 2 guys from their team fighting for the title, that is huge


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

i have silva by knockout, espicially if its the finals of a grand prix. 

Silva has been tested already, and he can take a shot(mark hunt in 2004 for example), while shogun has not demonstrated very powerful striking to knockout ppl... hes made his opponents go down, and he would finish with stomps, but i dont see him being able to do that to silva. Besides, Shogun's defense(as well as Silva's i guess) arent that great, and while both are open to strikes while they try to hit their opponent, Silva's hand are much more effective for knockouts. 

As for grappling, i think Shogun is ahead, but can he really use it? Silva is not necessarely easy to takedown, and Shogun isnt a very good takedown guy.. Like i said, Silva is less likely to get knocked down than Shogun, so i dont think any grappling skills will be involved.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I said it in the other thread, I think Shoguns better but I dont know if he will be mentally tough enough to beat his teacher. Its like Anakin and Obi Wan.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

I refuse to vote...


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Split said:


> i have silva by knockout, espicially if its the finals of a grand prix.
> 
> Silva has been tested already, and he can take a shot(mark hunt in 2004 for example), while shogun has not demonstrated very powerful striking to knockout ppl... hes made his opponents go down, and he would finish with stomps, but i dont see him being able to do that to silva. Besides, Shogun's defense(as well as Silva's i guess) arent that great, and while both are open to strikes while they try to hit their opponent, Silva's hand are much more effective for knockouts.
> 
> As for grappling, i think Shogun is ahead, but can he really use it? Silva is not necessarely easy to takedown, and Shogun isnt a very good takedown guy.. Like i said, Silva is less likely to get knocked down than Shogun, so i dont think any grappling skills will be involved.


Shogun's not good at takedowns??? Did u watch his fight vs Lill Nog? and Wandy has good take down defense? Arona, Tito both got him down easily..Not trying to argue I just disagree with you


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Shogun is good at everything. Period.


----------



## Spartan42 (Sep 25, 2006)

i think if this fight were purely based on preparedness and talent then it goes to shogun by decision but there is a huge mental game involved in this particular fight that i think goes againt shogun.


----------



## fenderman80 (Sep 12, 2006)

I give this to Wandy because he is battle tested. He seems to be in his groove during the MWGP. He's always at his best then. Shogun doesnt have the hands that CroCop has so I dont think he would dominate Wandy on his feet. I also think that Wandy is a true fighter and champion and ultimately cares more about his legacy than he does about Shogun. If people believe Shogun might be better than his teacher than Wandy will prove them wrong because he wants to be the best hands down w/o arguement. That is also why I wouldnt put it past him going back to the UFC to fight Chuck and maybe avenge his loss to Tito.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> Shogun's not good at takedowns??? Did u watch his fight vs Lill Nog? and Wandy has good take down defense? Arona, Tito both got him down easily..Not trying to argue I just disagree with you



first, i dont think Tito's fight counts, as it was so long ago, not to mention that tito has way better takedowns then shogun.

I have the fight shogun vs nog, and no, i dont see where he did decent takedowns... when the fight did get to the ground, either lil nog wanted that and let him, or he was knocked down by shogun's strikes. A fight where u see shogun actually going for standard takedowns is against cyril diabete(french tall black guy), and while it looked good, u can see that his opponent isnt that great at takedown defense. On the other hand, u have Silva, who has fought Arona twice(who has pretty good takedowns), and the 2nd time, he was way better to avoid takedowns... im not saying silva has excellent takedowns defense, but i think its enough to counter Shogun's takedown skills.


I personally think Shogun, like a lot of people mention, is good at everything, and thats why a lot consider him number 1, but against silva, i dont see him being able to use every weapon hes got in his arsenal, his stomps for example.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

:dunno:


Split said:


> first, i dont think Tito's fight counts, as it was so long ago, not to mention that tito has way better takedowns then shogun.
> 
> I have the fight shogun vs nog, and no, i dont see where he did decent takedowns... when the fight did get to the ground, either lil nog wanted that and let him, or he was knocked down by shogun's strikes. A fight where u see shogun actually going for standard takedowns is against cyril diabete(french tall black guy), and while it looked good, u can see that his opponent isnt that great at takedown defense. On the other hand, u have Silva, who has fought Arona twice(who has pretty good takedowns), and the 2nd time, he was way better to avoid takedowns... im not saying silva has excellent takedowns defense, but i think its enough to counter Shogun's takedown skills.
> 
> ...


valid points, but ive seen teh shogun vs nog fight many times, and he takes nog down over and over again in that fight


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Spartan42 said:


> i think if this fight were purely based on preparedness and talent then it goes to shogun by decision but there is a huge mental game involved in this particular fight that i think goes againt shogun.


My thoughts exactly. I think Wandy would get the win soley because of the mental aspect. It would be a great fight though. I can't see either being as aggressive as they usually are though.


----------



## hbdale309 (Oct 15, 2006)

*They'll fight each other*

After DSE/PRIDE officially announced the semifinal matchups for the PRIDE middleweight GP finals card on August 28th, each of the GP semifinalists released statements to the Japanese media. *Here's what GP semifinalist Mauricio 'Shogun' Rua had to say:*

"I was already thinking that I'm going to face Arona, but now I heard I'm facing Alistair and I'm happy that he's my opponent. He's a striker like myself, so it's going to be a very exciting fight. And also we're both kind of new faces to the fight world. We're not only strikers, but also he has some ground skill too. So I want to prove which fighter deserves to win this whole tournament as a new face of PRIDE. *In the final round, I think I'll face Vanderlei. I respect so much about him, but for the final I don't hesitate to fight him because that's our Chute Boxe style, and I hope I win the fight. We'll put on a great show so please support us." -Mauricio 'Shogun' Rua*


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

i think shoguns more talented
but hes fighting a craftier..older..more experienced fighter

so i can see wandi pullin some crazy shit out

id love to see it...i dont think anyone wouldnt


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

I would hate to see that fight. Seriously.


----------



## Ken Shamrock (Jun 18, 2006)

herton17 said:


> I would hate to see that fight. Seriously.




I agree. Many people say it is a dream match, and I agree it is, but we should ONLY dream about it because those two are so close. I mean people are hating on Scott Smith/Pete Sell. People, you have to remember they lived in a house together on The Ultimate Fighter 4 for what, 1-2 months? Friendships are bound to happen and it's hard to take your friend out like that and not respect him during a fight. If this fight did happen, I'd give it to Wanderlei Silva by Decision (Split).


----------

